# Sweyney-Cliff House, Coalport, Shropshire, December 2016



## HughieD (Dec 9, 2016)

*History:*

On the banks of the River Severn, Sweyney Cliff house derives its name from the escarpment on the opposite side of the river. It is set in gardens and grounds that extend to almost seven acres, a short distance from Coalport village. Formally known as The Rock House, it was built around 1805 by Williams Horton who helped to develop the Coalport China Works with William Reynolds. The house was originally built as a mill and the workings were driven by a 76 foot diameter water wheel.

Old picture of the house:


Historic Photograph by HughieDW, on Flickr

It was in the process of being refurbished and was on the market with agents Strutt and Parker for more than £650,000 when a suspicious fire broke out in Augist 2011, damaging the house in some of the main rooms. It was sold to the current owner in April 2013. He spent considerable sums drawing up architect plans to restore the property to its former glory and to add an extension but he then decided to selI the house. It is on the market at a guide price of £375,000.

In better shape in more recent times:


Sweyney Cliff by HughieDW, on Flickr

*The Explore:*

Think this is the first time this place has been covered on the forum. Very relaxed explore on a foggy December day as the dusk was falling. A short hop through the woods, the place had a real atmosphere to it and is very well located. Hope someone eventually buys it and restores it to its former glory.

*The Pictures:*

Down the drive we go:


img9195 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9196 by HughieDW, on Flickr
The house stands well:


img9189 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9194 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9185 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Stairs to nowhere:


img9186bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

…and an open-air basement:


img9187 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9181 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9184 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9180 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9178 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9176 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9173 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9175 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the out-buildings:


img9174 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9170 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Didn’t see any Germans or Shepherds there…


img9199 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tizzme (Dec 10, 2016)

Thanks Hughie,i really liked that,but you mentioned "renovation"are you sure ?? it looks proper goosed to my untrained eye


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 11, 2016)

There's a lot of nice architectural features in the house, but as in renovation, it needs a lot of rebuilding and for a guide price of 375K you'll probably have to add a bit more for repair.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 11, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> There's a lot of nice architectural features in the house, but as in renovation, it needs a lot of rebuilding and for a guide price of 375K you'll probably have to add a bit more for repair.



Probably the same again. But what a house and what a setting it could be.


----------



## Rubex (Dec 11, 2016)

Excellent report HughieD - what beautiful surroundings


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 12, 2016)

That's lovely from the outside hughie.did not expect it too be so messy inside.captured nicely in the murky weather


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 12, 2016)

That would have been quite a place in its day. Great pics as always, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Dec 12, 2016)

Amazing pictures! Love the stairs one. Very derelict and old! Thanks for posting


----------



## borntobemild (Feb 21, 2017)

Visited this place today. I took a few photos but there nowhere near as good as Hughie's. Lovely setting right by the R Severn. The fire must have been really severe as you could see burnt timbers in the outbuildings. Apart from the state of the place, the other reason it won't sell is the 4ft diameter sewer pipe which runs through the grounds and only about 10 ft from the house. We discovered this tunnel at the front of the property which I believe was built so that people could walk the public footpath in front of the house without being seen by the occupants.


----------

